# Kenda Nevegal, what psi should I run?



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been running them at 40psi, but last time out I got a slow leaking puncture. I didn't take any particularly hard hits, that I can remember anyway. I'm wondering if I should run a higher pressure, or if it's just one of those things that happens? I'm riding at Diablo btw, if that helps.

I'm still new to MTB's, if you couldn't tell.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

What do you weigh?
How much suspension travel does your bike have?
How wide is the tire?
Sounds like you're not running tubeless (why not?) so are you using regular or thick tubes?
Did you take the tube out and see where the puncture is? A single hole on top of the tube is from a thorn or similar. A pinch flat (caused by too little pressure allowing a rock impact to compress the tire all the way to the rim) looks like one or two holes in the side of the tube.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm 140-145, the bike is a Marin quake 7.8 with 7" front and 6" rear. It's the front tyre, and it's 2.5". I just got it, so it has whatever came stock, but I went to the LBS today and got a new tube, Bontrager 26x2.20-2.50, not sure how thick. I'm gonna change it when I get home tomorrow night, so I guess I'll see what it was then, I just assumed for some reason that it was a pinch flat.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm guessing that's a single ply tire (XC, rather than DH casing). Still, 40psi is a bit much. I'd think you could get away with mid to upper 30s with tubes, low to mid 30s tubeless.
I run 2.35" single ply Nevegals tubeless on my Bullit (similar travel and use).
I weigh 165lbs and run 34f-35r psi. No flats in 3 years and no dents in the rims.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

I just noticed a typo, I said 6" rear, it should be 6.7" rear travel. The tyre is a wire bead, not a folding bead, it says 30tpi(not sure if that's the norm or not), Stick-E rubber, and I think it's the Freeride version. I didn't know tubeless was common for DH stuff?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I typically run mid 20's with no pinch flat problems, and hit rim pretty consistently. Just upped it to just under 30 and it seems to do pretty well.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

i run the 2.7" DH wire-bead at 25 psi front and rear, stiff enough to ward against rock-crushing on the fast DH sections and to take the landings from the drops without folding at all. I'm about 200# with a 6"(+) fs bike, fwiw. I'd expect for the 2.5" tires I'd up it by about 5 psi for safety. I'm running these tubless on Sun Singletrack rims with Stan's FR rim strips.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Was just one of those things (especially with Nevs). Mid 20's at your weight should be fine. Run your bong hits at about 40 psi tho.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

i like high pressure and 40 is high even for me. 35 is plenty, and at 200+lbs I havent had any punctures


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*30 psi or less*

I run Nevegal tube type tires tubeless with Stan's. Weigh about190 with gear. Giant Trance X full suspension bike. 25 to 30 psi. 40 if I am going to ride some pavement.

TR


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

Just took the old tube out, and it turns out that it was a Kenda 26 x 2.125/2.35. Seems weird to me that they'd put a too small tube in at the factory. Could that be what caused my problem? I'm gonna try running 25 to 30 psi next time out, and see what it feels like.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

FWIW, I've run mine at 30 and 40, and the difference in traction was huge, especially for braking. I use tubes, but I ride in an area where pinch-flats are not a big risk - few roots and fewer rocks.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

A pinch-flat is usually (but not always) fast. You had a slow leak, so it might not have had anything to do with the tire pressure. Could've been a thorn or something. That said, 40psi is a lot in a 2.5" tire, especially front. Try 30...

If the tire is larger than specified on the tube, the tube stretches more, making it thinner and possibly easier to puncture, but with a 2.35" tube in a 2.5" tire that shouldn't be much of a factor.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

I run my 2.35" Nevegals @ 35psi in the rear, 30-32 in the front, feels good to me. 225 lbs fully kitted out.


----------

